

Soccer-Champions League final tops Super Bowl in TV survey - datsro
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSLDE60U0G220100131

======
macco
Actually it suprises that this was the first time. Soccer is the number one
game almost all over the world, except the US. It is a kind of religion to a
lot of people.

